# What do you do with them



## ff1101 (Oct 29, 2007)

We don't shoot snows where I live. We do shoot alot of darks & ducks. But from lookin through the photo gallery, when you guys get into them you really get into them. I can kill 2 canadas per day, don't no what I'd do with 20. What do you do with all the snows you kill from the fall - spring season?

Shoot'em in self defense that way you no there close enough


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Uh, eat them? What else? :lol:


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

JERKY : :


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

make kabobs on the grill for friends and family, if ya do it right there will be no leftovers!!!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Whenever we get a lot of birds, jerky is a favorite. I give a lot away to friends and family (if they'll take it). Fowl isn't everyone's favorite.

I've asked that question myself though about snows in particular. I've personally never really got into them but I've read some articles about guys having 100 birds on the ground by 9:00. First, it would suck to clean all those birds, second, I don't know what the hell I'd do with em all. :spam:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since S&B are easy to tell the young from the old.....grill the young ones and make the rest into sticks,jerky,and sausage......just made 20 lbs of breasts into pepperoni sticks yesterday.They won't last till Christmas.

As far as cleaning them......they are the easiest waterfowl there is to breast out.....2-3 minutes per bird.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Snow shrimp, blue shrimp, dark shrimp, duck shrimp, dark shrimp stew, blue shrimp kabobs, grilled snow shrimp.......Ok I'm done with the little Forest Gump skit.

Spicy jerky, kabobs(Averyghg), breaded with flour, cubed and fried (AdamFisk), crock pot w/ cream of mushroom soup, and marinated in Italian & Worcestershire, rapped in bacon then grilled (Triple B) 
These are the almighty tastiest ways I love em' and thanks to creative and starving friends, new and improved ways keep popping up every year.
:beer:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

jerky, smokem, and hot dogs


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The more recipes I've tried, the more I realize that SNOW GEESE ARE SO RIDICULOUSLY DELICIOUS! Madison and dblkluk came through with some great recipes in Canada, awesome.

I just got back my jerky/brats from West Dakota Meats in Bismarck. They make goose that are so good I've yet to find someone who doesn't like them.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i have yet to try kabobs but i hear they are awesome but iv tried marinating them and they are delicious. mostly though i make muscle jerky without grinding it up for the winter months during ice fishing, always have enough to go around if you save your meat thats the way to go i think if you are unsure of how to cook them you can't really ruin it


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hot dogs, Wild Rice Brats, Summer Sausage, Bacon wrapped breasts on the grill, goose fajitas, Can the meat (nice and tender), and just good on the grill with a good marinate.....

I think I will make some goose tonight! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Bacon wrapped breasts on the grill,


How did I forget after marinating them in Italian dressing and Worchie sauce we rap them in bacon. :thumb:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Whenver im cooking im wrappin it with bacon, seriously who doesnt like bacon and the way it tastes of the grill and the taste it adds to the meat, mmmmmmm....  waterfowl has been way better then some store bought steaks.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

We don''t have a huge bag limit here, possession limit of 20 only, so I took 'em home and we plucked and froze 'em.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we make jurkey out of them :lol:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I made some burger this year mixed it 30% it's pretty good.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

WE eat them.

GUIDES seem to fertilize with them.

Oooooooooooooooooooo, ill probably get in trouble for that one. :eyeroll:

I personally like snows better than dark geese, and most ducks.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I have 130 pounds of breast at the butcher currently.
Hot dogs, brats, snack sticks, ground Italian sausage, and sticks of summer sausage with this batch. It will come out to 195 pounds when all done!!


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jerky or wrap'em in bacon and throw'em on the grill. Serve with Bud Light! :beer:


----------

